# Successful Ringmaster Bowl Sale



## W.Y. (Sep 2, 2012)

Went to the little village hall from 10.00AM until 2.30 PM with 35 bowls  made on the Ringmaster. It was just a fun day which included a yard sale fund raiser  , some outdoor activities like rutabaga bowing  . . lol . . etc. There were only  half a dozen vendors outside   and I was the only one inside. Figured with that type of a setting that if I could clear my $15.00 table charge  plus make a few extra bucks I would be happy because I just wanted to see if bowls like that would create any interest.
Well, create interest they did. I started with 35 bowls as shown as left and right pictures  and came home with five   as shown in last picture. Came home with $465.00 and needless to say I had them priced too low.


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations on a great sale!  My wife agrees with you and I both, they were too cheap.  But, whatever makes a few bucks, keeps your inventory low and keeps you occupied with a hobby you like and are very good at.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 2, 2012)

That's great, William! Congrats! You may have priced them too low, but now you know.


----------



## KenV (Sep 2, 2012)

Introductory special pricing.


And it just expired.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Sep 2, 2012)

KenV said:


> Introductory special pricing.
> 
> 
> And it just expired.




LMAO,  Amen to that...  
I am befuddled that the one trivet didn't sell (front row left) too many people eating out or McDonald's.


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 2, 2012)

Take the wife to dinner and celebrate!  All those hours in the shop and now she gets a dinner out (and you get to buy more wood!)  Congrats.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 2, 2012)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> > Introductory special pricing.
> ...



That is not a trivet. Props are  a good way of making sales. One prop is my sign that says "Bowl From A Board Guy" . As well as my business cards saying the same thing .
The other 'prop'  that you thought might be a trivet is actually rings cut from a flat board which can easily be flipped over and show how a bowl can be made from a flat board by stacking them up (before gluing them together of course)
I must have shown that about 50 times to sell 30 bowls  :biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Sep 2, 2012)

Ugg.... William - the last thing I need right now is another tool, but man they should give you commission on ringmasters.   I wish I could find a deal on one.   Right now you have put this onto my someday wish list!


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 2, 2012)

alphageek said:


> Ugg.... William - the last thing I need right now is another tool, but man they should give you commission on ringmasters.   I wish I could find a deal on one.   Right now you have put this onto my someday wish list!



I was reuctant at the price myself  before purchasing but in my particular case I wish I had bought it years ago. Nothing ventured , nothing gained. 
 I have  no connection with Ringmaster whatsoever   myself but they do build a wonderful totally made in USA product that  does what it is advertised to do . Used ones are few and far between because owners don't like to part with them but I have heard of a few reasonably  used ones bought at estate sales , etc where the owner has passed on.
For me, it is well worth the full brand new price with warranty. 

Hey . . . I am only 76 . Wait another 20 years or so and you might get mine at a good price  :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Sep 2, 2012)

If I may ask what do they sell for?


----------



## alphageek (Sep 2, 2012)

mredburn said:


> If I may ask what do they sell for?



The one that doesn't need a lathe (ie standalone) is about 500 single speed, $750 variable speed.



William O Young said:


> Hey . . . I am only 76 . Wait another 20 years or so and you might get mine at a good price  :biggrin:



Well, that would be around retirement age for me!  :biggrin:


----------



## Tom T (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice bowels.  What was the finish you use if I can ask?


----------



## nightowl (Sep 2, 2012)

Saw a used one on Ebay bidding for $102.


----------



## kronewi (Sep 2, 2012)

Tom, I thought they were bowls?


----------



## Tom T (Sep 2, 2012)

Kevin,
They are. Every kid I see I tell them to not skip English class.
Some of use can spell, some can not.
But the bowls are still really cool.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 2, 2012)

mredburn said:


> If I may ask what do they sell for?



Here ya go

Ringmaster lathe | eBay


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 2, 2012)

Tom T said:


> Nice bowels.  What was the finish you use if I can ask?



I use shelac as sanding sealer followed by semi gloss lacquer.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 3, 2012)

Great work. Selling is a great feeling. You did very well and now you know your prices are too low.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 3, 2012)

Excellent assortment of Bowls, Good to see you turning Bill.


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 3, 2012)

I watching ebay and it brought $281.00.  I think it was a pretty good buy at that, but I want to buy a new lathe down the line.

By the way, great bowls, Bill.  That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 3, 2012)

Old Lar said:


> I watching ebay and it brought $281.00.  I think it was a pretty good buy at that, but I want to buy a new lathe down the line.
> 
> By the way, great bowls, Bill.  That looks like a lot of fun.



I was in the mix of bidding, but there was 6 of us bidding on it, and unfortunately I didn't have the highest max bid.   With shipping thats about 3/5 of new... So I don't feel too bad.   If I could have gotten it for $250 I would have been thrilled... but I'll have to keep watching.   (Or pony up the cash for a new one when I am ready.)


----------



## diamundgem (Sep 3, 2012)

figure it out $465 divided by 30 bowls=  $15.20


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 3, 2012)

diamundgem said:


> figure it out $465 divided by 30 bowls=  $15.20



Which pretty well covers the price of the machine with the first sale  and had all the fun of making them  because it really is fun and easy to make them on that machine. Many of them were  practice pieces from scrap wood  and I sold them rather than chuck them out while fully explaining that they were  my first practice pieces.. A few were even made of plywood . There is quite a learning curve to producing bowls on that machine but once learned, it is a piece of cake and production is easily achieved.  

Now it is time to raise the prices and make some decent money at the next sale. If I had any idea they would have been so well accepted I would have priced them higher for this sale. 

Some never go to sales and  just give their stuff away . I give lots away too  but I like to cover the cost of every piece of equipment and my supplies  and I have easilly done that with every aspect of woodworking I ever done. 

It is great to have a hobby that covers expenses and  still creates a lot of enjoyment  while doing it.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 3, 2012)

Priced to low?  Or priced just right?
Either way congrats on the fine day of sales!!!!  Few more trips like that and you've paid for the Ringmaster!  And had some fun to go with it!






Scott (can't find one anywhere-RM that is) B


----------



## leslie hines (Sep 3, 2012)

good job those were nice bowls your customers got at a good price


----------

